

A history of the Amiga – The demo scene (2013) - bane
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/04/a-history-of-the-amiga-part-9-the-demo-scene/

======
michaelpinto
I remember this scene pretty well: I was a Mac guy in that era (i hated the
rectangular pixels of the Amiga) but I had many Amiga friends (amigos) who
would always show me these demos which blew me out of the water. Something to
keep in mind was that these demos came out before Doom and many featured 3D
graphics. The other cool thing about the Amiga was the ability to display
4000+ colors with the HAM chip (this was when you'd be overjoyed to get 256
colors on Mac II):

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hold-And-
Modify](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hold-And-Modify)

